# what's your favorite ice fishing setup?



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

I was just wondering what everyone else thinks the best ice fishing setup is? The last couple of years I've been using ice flies and find a work really well for me. are usually tip them with a mealworm or carp meat. Every lake I go to around the state usually has good success with this set up. just curious on what everyone else finds to be there favorite set up?


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

It really depends on what you're targeting...

Smaller Trout: Pink Shrimpo or Ratso and wax worm
Bigger Trout: Tube jigs and cut bait(Red sided shiners or chub)
Perch: Jamming Jigs in chartreuse or Nuclear ants with wax worm until I get a Perch eye
Crappie: Nuclear ants or small spoons
Kokanee: Swedish pimple silver hammered finish
Burbot: Maniac cutter bugs and chub

This is just my personal preference. I'm sure others have their own as well...


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

For perch, small genz worms and rat finkies tipped with meal worms or crawler pieces (until a perch eye becomes available). The genz worms and rat finkies also work for trout, but I'll also run another rod with a larger offering like a tube jig or paddle bug tipped with worm or cutbait or a big marabou jig on a glow head (make 'em myself) usually in white.

I have a fairly small and simple collection of ice tackle consisting of the above items but the most critical piece of equipment is my sonar. It helps locate fish, gives depth, tells me how they are reacting to my jig, whether they are hanging tight to the bottom or moving through somewhere higher up, whether they want action or dead stick, etc. The sonar tells me how to fish and what to use.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

My two favorites for Trout are, Pink Shrimpo and wax worm and the one I have the most luck on is the Green Paddle bug tipped with Wax worm.
I caught a lot of my Fish when lowering the Paddle bug into the water a foot or two at a time, it never makes it to the bottom. If there's Fish in the area, they can't stand not taking it.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Per the other thread ours are Ants and Swedish Pimples...of course all working in harmony with the nifty little gizmo aka Spring Bobber for them very and I mean very soft bites...


----------



## CoyoteSpinner (Aug 18, 2010)

I've mostly gone with a small castmaster - hook removed - and one or two jigs below - often a horizontal tie, with a vertical style at the bottom. Various different jigs to be tried, but I've especially liked the Wolfram Tungsten. Have a glittery gem in the head, tungsten is heavier than lead - some come with glow. 
I've caught everything on them - from Crappie to Carp. 

Had been tying about 3-4 inches down from the castmaster, then another 3-4 to the bottom jig, but I think I'll try some closer below the flasher. It's mostly there for weight, but does get their attention when it bounces in the bottom muck!


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

we typically use a castmaster or similar with a gamakatzu hook baited with shrimp... and set up on a mr jigger. the shrimp - just get a bag from sams club or so and use about 1/3 to 1/2 a shrimp. seem to work better than waxies and PB. the mr jigger really makes the rod sensitive. and we lower the camera down so we can see fish coming and going and use the fish finder as well


----------

